# Geometra



## Jeremyrush (Oct 7, 2010)

I am looking for a goematra that speaks good english, my name is Jeremy I am an , and the geometra that I have is retiering soon so if any one can help please let me know 
thanks


----------



## Caporciano (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeremyrush said:


> I am looking for a goematra that speaks good english, my name is Jeremy I am , and the geometra that I have is retiering soon so if any one can help please let me know
> thanks


Hi Jeremy (?)

Geometras - in italy - so far as we understand it tend to be very local.. so it would rather depend where you are. (Ask locally - if not your retiring guy - who I would imagine would be only too willing to pass 'his work' on to someone else..)

Chris


----------

